# Gym Hotness



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

I decided to go swimming today. Eesh what a hassle *that* was.

I ran into a friend on the walk up there, so he gave me a lift the rest of the way. Unfortunately my cell phone fell out of my pocket while I was in the front seat and I didn't notice til I got inside.

I suddenly realised school is out this week and as all schoolkids get free access to the pool during holidays, it was absolutely packed with brats. 

I was unable to ring my swimming buddy to call off the thing, as my phone was zooming round Cardiff in the back of someone's car. Gah!

And I still don't have the damn thing back. I feel exposed without it (I use it as a diary and a watch).

Anyway.

While I was at gym, this really attractive young woman who worked there noticed me checking out fitness class leaflets and asked me whether I was interested in taking any... she then insisted on finding someone else to take over reception in order to show me around (she showed me everything apart from the changing rooms), when we were done she volunteered to get me a drink and told me a bit about herself while we sat in the café area.

When we were done, I asked her whether she got commission for getting people to sign up (apparently not). She told me she was nearly always in work and that if I needed anything I should phone up and ask for her.

I guess my question is: Is that the behaviour of a woman who is "interested", or a woman who needs someone to talk to/a friend?

I know. I have to ask.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I decided to go swimming today. Eesh what a hassle *that* was.
> 
> I ran into a friend on the walk up there, so he gave me a lift the rest of the way. Unfortunately my cell phone fell out of my pocket while I was in the front seat and I didn't notice til I got inside.
> 
> ...



Play it out and see how it goes. Join the gym its the only way to find out..


----------



## veil (Jun 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> While I was at gym, this really attractive young woman who worked there noticed me checking out fitness class leaflets and asked me whether I was interested in taking any... she then insisted on finding someone else to take over reception in order to show me around (she showed me everything apart from the changing rooms), when we were done she volunteered to get me a drink and told me a bit about herself while we sat in the café area.
> 
> When we were done, I asked her whether she got commission for getting people to sign up (apparently not). She told me she was nearly always in work and that if I needed anything I should phone up and ask for her.
> 
> ...




i shan't comment on the heinous breach of etiquette to not include swim pics, but i would say it's almost definitely not the latter and likely the former. the third option is she's really into fitness & is zealous about getting other people in shape. i'm really hoping it's not that one, i'd take her up on the offer to call; worst case scenario, if she is just wicked into fitness you've got a workout/swimming buddy.

i'm crossing my fingers for you though!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

> Play it out and see how it goes. Join the gym its the only way to find out.


Oh I am definitely joining now.



veil said:


> i shan't comment on the heinous breach of etiquette to not include swim pics, but i would say it's almost definitely not the latter and likely the former. the third option is she's really into fitness & is zealous about getting other people in shape. i'm really hoping it's not that one, i'd take her up on the offer to call; worst case scenario, if she is just wicked into fitness you've got a workout/swimming buddy.
> 
> i'm crossing my fingers for you though!



I ordered a new USB cable for my camera about 30 minutes ago _expressly for that purpose_ so you're going to be in for a bit of a treat this time next week.

Yeah, the third option had occurred to me but I also hope it's not that one. She said she doesn't work out (at least not there) so I am holding out it's still number one.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 3, 2010)

If she sat in the cafe and told you something about herself... then told her you should get in touch if you need anything... she might have been throwing herself at you. You can always wait a few days until you actually want to swim or sign up for something and make a point of stopping by the front desk to say hello. If she still seems friendly, (and you've already verified she's not seeing anyone), you should ask her if she'd like to grab a bite to eat or better yet do some sort of physical activity (hiking biking etc) with you. I wouldn't join the gym yet. If you accidently make a fool of yourself you won't want to go back.


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd suggest giving it a couple days, until you get your cell back. Then go back, and (in no particular order):
- ask again about the details of membership, are there any deals, or promotions currently (and do they happen occasionally--might as well not spend more money on this than you need to, right?). 
- mention your cell phone story, and say you should put the contact number in your cell phone because otherwise you'll never find it when you need it--while you are at it, ask her for her email too. Between those two, it gives her an opportunity to give you something like a personal as well as a work email, etc.
- see if she still seems interested in chatting, generally get a second read on her.

Then read the vibe and see if you want to try taking a further step.

Having said all that, I've not been single for an awfully long time, and had little game when I did, so this is worth about what you paid for it....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, so she wasn't there when I went on saturday, but that's fine.

Heading back up there on tuesday. Whoop!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, so she wasn't there when I went on saturday, but that's fine.
> 
> Heading back up there on tuesday. Whoop!



" YOU CAN DO IT" :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man this thread had me written all over it lol how did I miss it! Don't laugh but if you don't know where you stand with someone you can do a trust test. Usually works well after you have built some rapport with someone and have some playful fun interaction/attraction happening. If your not where you want to be its not a big deal you just back up and work on creating more attraction. What do I mean by that? Be interesting. Don't tell someone about the boring crap of your life. Don't ask them to fill out a survey of likes, dislikes, and where they went to school or work. Simply have fun and talk about things your passionate about, passionate energy is contagious. I never in my wildest dreams thought I could have a woman captivated while talking about astronomy...boy was I wrong, and I knew it once we were snuggling under a blanket together on a porch swing in the winter looking at the stars.

So by all means, get to know her. She might have just been doing her job, but until you get to know her and build some rapport with her you may never know if she was doing her job one day when she met the man of her dreams....you :happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Oh man this thread had me written all over it lol how did I miss it! Don't laugh but if you don't know where you stand with someone you can do a trust test. Usually works well after you have built some rapport with someone and have some playful fun interaction/attraction happening. If your not where you want to be its not a big deal you just back up and work on creating more attraction. What do I mean by that? Be interesting. Don't tell someone about the boring crap of your life. Don't ask them to fill out a survey of likes, dislikes, and where they went to school or work. Simply have fun and talk about things your passionate about, passionate energy is contagious. I never in my wildest dreams thought I could have a woman captivated while talking about astronomy...boy was I wrong, and I knew it once we were snuggling under a blanket together on a porch swing in the winter looking at the stars.
> 
> So by all means, get to know her. She might have just been doing her job, but until you get to know her and build some rapport with her you may never know if she was doing her job one day when she met the man of her dreams....you :happy:



Hahaha, you linked to a PUA guide.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hahaha, you linked to a PUA guide.



You sound surprised.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hahaha, you linked to a PUA guide.



Yep. A lot of stuff like that becomes a "staple" of PUA because first it was modeled and patterned after someone who was "natural" and then it was practiced by guys who were not....and thats pretty much what were going for aren't we? If you don't have experience you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yep. A lot of stuff like that becomes a "staple" of PUA because first it was modeled and patterned after someone who was "natural" and then it was practiced by guys who were not....and thats pretty much what were going for aren't we? If you don't have experience you gotta start somewhere.



PUA is such a creepy term, E. Please. Now that I'm out and about again, I find myself thinking that every guy is just running a game or giving me some line. Which, 99% of the time is the case anyway....but that's beside the point. Ever since I've heard you talking about PUA stuff, I never want to date anyone again. Because maybe they're a PUA in disguise....hmmmm


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I decided to go swimming today. Eesh what a hassle *that* was.
> 
> I ran into a friend on the walk up there, so he gave me a lift the rest of the way. Unfortunately my cell phone fell out of my pocket while I was in the front seat and I didn't notice til I got inside.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a FFA to me.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> PUA is such a creepy term, E. Please. Now that I'm out and about again, I find myself thinking that every guy is just running a game or giving me some line. Which, 99% of the time is the case anyway....but that's beside the point. Ever since I've heard you talking about PUA stuff, I never want to date anyone again. Because maybe they're a PUA in disguise....hmmmm



Uhhh thats cause its what guys have always done. Probably from the dawn of time the first time one guy saw a guy get a girl by doing or saying something he just imitated it till it worked for him too. Not to mention guys strait up sit around telling stories of how they got this girl or that girl. I'm sorry to tell you but unless something in society, media, or a friend told me to get flowers, I would never get a girl flowers.

I'm really not sure how its a bad thing for someone to understand the basic social psychology of how mirroring in rapport can be an effective method of better gauging if someone is "feeling you". If you read the article it all thats what it was about.

Yes you are correct, weather you are aware of it or not, or even if the person is doing it on purpose or not its still happening. Consciously or subconsciously we learn by observation. Movies, books, story telling, advice, or having an online forum were guys talk about things that worked for them or didn't work for them in dating & relationships is all part of learning about the little crazy thing called love. It really doesn't matter if someone wants to call it, PUA, social dynamics, social psychology, or even just "dating tips". In the end it has to be internalized, understood, and put into practice for the person learning.

So yeah sorry to tell you that successful dating can be a learned skill. Most guys who are "natural" usually just started younger, and paid real attention to what worked or didn't work.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hahaha, you linked to a PUA guide.





free2beme04 said:


> You sound surprised.



Either its that or a circle jerk..heheh.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Uhhh thats cause its what guys have always done. Probably from the dawn of time the first time one guy saw a guy get a girl by doing or saying something he just imitated it till it worked for him too. Not to mention guys strait up sit around telling stories of how they got this girl or that girl. I'm sorry to tell you but unless something in society, media, or a friend told me to get flowers, I would never get a girl flowers.
> 
> I'm really not sure how its a bad thing for someone to understand the basic social psychology of how mirroring in rapport can be an effective method of better gauging if someone is "feeling you". If you read the article it all thats what it was about.
> 
> ...



Dating and meeting people is definitely a learned skill. And there's nothing wrong with observation and learning. PICK UP ARTIST cheapens it. There is a huge difference between a guy talking to me in a bar...casual conversation in which he learns what I like, etc. and some guy feeding me a line that he read in a manual. I'm just saying, I don't like the term. I'm about to go out and if a guy approaches me...he's toast. LOL 

So yeah, dating tips, social psychology, and social dynamics are a win over PUA. The single life is looking so goooood right now


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Dating and meeting people is definitely a learned skill. And there's nothing wrong with observation and learning. PICK UP ARTIST cheapens it. There is a huge difference between a guy talking to me in a bar...casual conversation in which he learns what I like, etc. and some guy feeding me a line that he read in a manual. I'm just saying, I don't like the term. I'm about to go out and if a guy approaches me...he's toast. LOL
> 
> So yeah, dating tips, social psychology, and social dynamics are a win over PUA. The single life is looking so goooood right now



So how do you feel about PUA for women?

aka Cosmopolitan magazine


> The Online Women's Magazine for Fashion, Sex Advice, Dating Tips ...
> Jun 11, 2010 ... Cosmopolitan is the lifestylist for millions of fun fearless females who want to be the best they can in every area of their lives, ...
> 
> 77 Sex Positions in 77 Days
> ...



Its really not any different. Only except women tend to expect men to be after them because of culture. So when a guy wants to learn about how to get a mate it can be labeled creepy or weird if he read his tips from another guy? If that is the case this whole thread is trash to you because the guy who asked the question has to read our replies.



If its just the term PUA you have a problem with. I can't help you. After this movie came out, any guy with skills in that department got labeled a PUA and it has stuck ever since:







Once something like that enters cultural awareness its hard to get out. So the term is probably here to stay until someone makes up some new cool trendy term for labeling a guy with dating skills. I'm really not going to try to come up with the cool new term cause lets face it I'm white. I have no street cred for coming up with a cool street term for a guy with skillz. Player exist already and that certainly doesn't do any more justice to a guy who is legitimately trying to improve his chances of finding a mate for life. So until that day comes where an appropriate term is invented you guys can label it whatever you like, and I will continue to reference tips, techniques and advice that I see value you. In the end most guys don't care what its called as long as it actually works.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> So how do you feel about PUA for women?
> 
> aka Cosmopolitan magazine
> 
> ...



I hate Cosmo....how can there possibly be 77 new sex moves every month? I am one busy chick and I don't want to learn 900 new ways to keep my man interested. And women shouldn't be PUA's either. It's creepy.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ok, so she wasn't there when I went on saturday, but that's fine.
> 
> Heading back up there on tuesday. Whoop!




From a old school gym rat to a new one...

If you see her just do the cool head nod and then just enjoy your workout. Do that for a couple of visits. She will respect that your serious about working out. However, if she "happens" to sashay your way (or you happen to be in her area working out)...ask her advice on working out or on how to use a particular machine and then throw in some small talk and feel out her personality. Then cut off the conversation on a high point and get back to working out, because (a) you don't want to get her in trouble and (b) you want leave a good memory of you for next time. Good luck on Wednesday


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I hate Cosmo....how can there possibly be 77 new sex moves every month? I am one busy chick and I don't want to learn 900 new ways to keep my man interested. And women shouldn't be PUA's either. It's creepy.



77 new sex moves every month? Eventually that's gonna get to stuff like "While eating a walnut slap his ass and yell HEIL HITLER." because i don't know how its possible to come up with anything normal after a certain point!


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yep. A lot of stuff like that becomes a "staple" of PUA because first it was modeled and patterned after someone who was "natural" and then it was practiced by guys who were not....and thats pretty much what were going for aren't we? If you don't have experience you gotta start somewhere.



I've always considered PUA to be rather embarrassing, personally. Sure it might work on some females out there, but damn, I don't want to win a ladies affections because I know the tricks. I want to win a ladies affections because she likes me! 

That might mean I get less dates, less shots, whatever, but I am totally fine with that. It means a lot more to me to be with someone who truly was attracted to me from the start instead of my PUA training.

Now...if I am trolling for ass I don't give a shit. But I rarely troll for ass anyways.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I hate Cosmo....how can there possibly be 77 new sex moves every month? I am one busy chick and I don't want to learn 900 new ways to keep my man interested. And women shouldn't be PUA's either. It's creepy.



You wouldn't understand Jen, your a natural you don't need PUA. I'm sure you feel pity for the women who have to read about how to do their hair and makeup, and how to make a man feel sexy so he stays with you....and you must be distracted or something it said, "77 Sex Positions in 77 Days". If you google Cosmo thats what the description says anyways. I don't have time to read the full thing either lol. I kick ass doing my own nails after all


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> You wouldn't understand Jen, your a natural you don't need PUA. I'm sure you feel pity for the women who have to read about how to do their hair and makeup, and how to make a man feel sexy so he stays with you....and you must be distracted or something it said, "77 Sex Positions in 77 Days". If you google Cosmo thats what the description says anyways. I don't have time to read the full thing either lol. I kick ass doing my own nails after all



Damn, you totally made me sound like a bitch in that first sentence, E. LOL I wasn't actually saying that I'm so great. I'm not. I just think that Cosmo makes women look so shallow and dense. I don't need a cheesy magazine with a tiny blonde on the front to tell me how to take care of my man. Ok, maybe I do....cuz obviously I don't have one right now....nevermind. Carry on, thread.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

Even though this is from Glamour (aka PUA for women) magazine (dot com), I think it will work for males as well as females in the dating world....10 Little dating mistakes that could be keeping you single...


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I've always considered PUA to be rather embarrassing, personally. Sure it might work on some females out there, but damn, I don't want to win a ladies affections because I know the tricks. I want to win a ladies affections because she likes me!
> 
> That might mean I get less dates, less shots, whatever, but I am totally fine with that. It means a lot more to me to be with someone who truly was attracted to me from the start instead of my PUA training.
> 
> Now...if I am trolling for ass I don't give a shit. But I rarely troll for ass anyways.



Yeah unfortunately this would be where the term PUA does its biggest disservice. It has little to nothing to do with creating shallow relationships. From my experience it has everything to do with learning how to be naturally screening so you can shut off that part of your head that goes berserk when you see the hottest woman you've ever seen and you can actually judge her for who she is not what she looks like. My own personal experience has been that attractive women appreciate that more than anything, and when you wrap it up in a package of a guy who knows who he is and what hes looking for its easier for her to judge if he is who she is actually interested in. It really has nothing to do with BS'ing your way into someones bed unless you want to make it that. Men never need a term for how to bullshit their way into a womans bed they've been doing that since the dawn of time too. They care even less to actually study what makes someone comfortable and open to creating a real connection. So why would they even bother learning social dynamics? 

You are correct though, it does increase your opportunity and chances to make real connections. After I gained some real insight into myself I found myself taking chance I never would have even presumed possible before. It only backfired on me a few times. The majority of the women I met were truly great. After all I ended up with one of the best ones, it took everything I knew to make it work with Chicken Legs, she was not kidding when she said she named herself that because she makes like a chicken and runs when she see's big guys. If you think its hard to play it cool for a few hours try learning how to flip your own switch so you can play it cool forever.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Basically what I am getting at is PUA is a crockpot of bubbling poopoo.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Damn, you totally made me sound like a bitch in that first sentence, E. LOL I wasn't actually saying that I'm so great. I'm not. I just think that Cosmo makes women look so shallow and dense. I don't need a cheesy magazine with a tiny blonde on the front to tell me how to take care of my man. Ok, maybe I do....cuz obviously I don't have one right now....nevermind. Carry on, thread.



LOL its all good. Perfect or not we do our best to love you just the way you are heheheh.  :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Basically what I am getting at is PUA is a crockpot of bubbling poopoo.



AAAAAAAnnnnnnnnddddddddd...............Still single.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

Insert Circle Jerk here:








 lol


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> AAAAAAAnnnnnnnnddddddddd...............Still single.



I guess I could go around this forum telling everyone how awesome I am in every post. Will that help me get the ladies? If so, no wonder you swim in pussy all the time, you rockstar!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2010)

All I know is that I'm pretty happy with the fact that I don't enter conversations thinking about the best tricks and phrases to get someone to pay attention to me, or play games in order to make someone feel attraction.

And I also don't have to attend circle jerks with a pickup artist handbook in the middle.
Why are all of the pages sticking together?


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't worry BIGchazzy I can never be as awesome as you, but someday you may grow up to be a big juicy ball of fun too


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I guess I could go around this forum telling everyone how awesome I am in every post. Will that help me get the ladies? If so, no wonder you swim in pussy all the time, you rockstar!



Learning from his amazon sisters on how to listen to women and then learning how to talk to the women he is attracted too helped him to be able to get deliciously wet pussy and believe me he is to big to swim in it. Being with him reminds me of the movie What Women Want.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> All I know is that I'm pretty happy with the fact that I don't enter conversations thinking about the best tricks and phrases to get someone to pay attention to me, or play games in order to make someone feel attraction.
> 
> And I also don't have to attend circle jerks with a pickup artist handbook in the middle.
> Why are all of the pages sticking together?



Thank God for that it would be pretty F'd up if you did any of that. Its great that your experienced enough to understand the subtle details of not over-thinking anything.

....whoa, whoa, wait a sec, you uh, you go to circle jerks?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

I just figured it out! I will use PUA to get a woman who can follow me around on message boards and validate my posts. That way people will think I have a lot more credibility. Damn, I have been looking at this all wrong.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I just figured it out! I will use PUA to get a woman who can follow me around on message boards and validate my posts. That way people will think I have a lot more credibility. Damn, I have been looking at this all wrong.



And you'll also have dating advice to post as well...


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> And you'll also have dating advice to post as well...



1) How to break the ice with a fart
2) Recovering from your break up


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I just figured it out! I will use PUA to get a woman who can follow me around on message boards and validate my posts. That way people will think I have a lot more credibility. Damn, I have been looking at this all wrong.



Wait, your going to post on topic?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> 1) How to break the ice with a fart
> 2) Recovering from your break up



its a start

Ok..since you have no faith in learning dating skills.(aka Macy's counter girl)..does this hold any water for guys...."11 Things men want you to do more often in bed and out"?


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> 1) How to break the ice with a fart
> 2) Recovering from your break up



oh em gee chaz your so right!!!1!!1


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> oh em gee chaz your so right!!!1!!1



I honestly cannot figure out the tone of this post. Wassup wit u girl.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I honestly cannot figure out the tone of this post. Wassup wit u girl.



well u said you wanted sum gurl to say RIGHT to everything u said, like right?/


Typing like this is giving me a headache. I don't think I can fill this job.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> well u said you wanted sum gurl to say RIGHT to everything u said, like right?/
> 
> 
> Typing like this is giving me a headache. I don't think I can fill this job.



Oh damn, I already forgot I had said that. I suck at this PUA business.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Wait, your going to post on topic?



First off, it's "you're"

Second, none of this entire conversation has really been on topic.

Third, Chaz, I'll be the girl who goes around validating all of your* posts. 

*this is the proper way to use "your" BTW.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> First off, it's "you're"
> 
> Second, none of this entire conversation has really been on topic.
> 
> ...



I give the job to Will then. Here, have my blond wig and bad grammar.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> First off, it's "you're"
> 
> Second, none of this entire conversation has really been on topic.
> 
> ...



WillSpark is awesome. Validate that post!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> WillSpark is awesome. Validate that post!



It's totally true. You all wish you were this right all the time.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 14, 2010)

So...I'm at the bar and I start approaching random men about this very topic of PUA. In a sample of 18 men ranging in age from 21 to 53, some single, some attached, they were all completely horrified that a guy would use the term PUA on this planet. They agreed that using PUA techniques might work for getting cheap ass. PUA techniques do not work for a meaningful relationshiop.

I also spoke with 6 women of different ages, race, etc. they agreed that using the term PUA is creepy and would turn them off to dating.

There you have it....my drunk analysis of PUA in Orange County.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasquatch, please don't listen to the lonely/bitter hearts club...its way to depressing.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Sasquatch, please don't listen to the lonely/bitter hearts club...its way to depressing.



Why's it depressing? All we are saying is not to cheapen the start of a relationship by using cheap tactics. Be yourself. Don't follow someone else's rulebook. It only makes it cheap and fake and there's a good chance it won't work otu once you run out of tricks. Maybe PUA tactics would work for a quick hook-up or one night stand, but you shouldn't try to build something lasting on a shaky foundation. Now that's depressing.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2010)

You know what's not depressing?

AWESOME BIONIC AVATARS


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 14, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> You know what's not depressing?
> 
> AWESOME BIONIC AVATARS



Thats nothing but pure awesomesauce


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Why's it depressing? All we are saying is not to cheapen the start of a relationship by using cheap tactics. Be yourself. Don't follow someone else's rulebook. It only makes it cheap and fake and there's a good chance it won't work otu once you run out of tricks. Maybe PUA tactics would work for a quick hook-up or one night stand, but you shouldn't try to build something lasting on a shaky foundation. Now that's depressing.



I've said this far to many times so I try to say it again as plain and simply as I can, "Dating education isn't for girls, its for you". You shouldn't wash your hair and put on nice clothes that express who you are and how you feel about yourself because you think women will love you for it. You should do it because its normal, healthy, and expresses who you are. You shouldn't learn how to read a womans body language because you might get laid that night, you should learn it because it will give you a deeper insight into women for the rest of your life. When your her best friend and have had such a strong connection from the moment you met her it brings a deeper meaning to the relationship for both of you.

By the way "be yourself" is BULLSHIT, if you want your dream partner you have to be your best-self. Sometimes it takes a little help to find out who and what that can be. I have no shame in admitting I've grown as a person and come to understand myself far better from studding some of the principles given by dating guru's on simple easy things to deep and complex issues. There is nothing depressing about such growth or desire to improve oneself. It certainly lead to a one of the strongest foundations for a relationship I've ever had. I personally have never had such strong healthy boundaries in a relationship before. Mock me, and mock the topic of dating advice and skills all you want. For those who see value its there, for those who see dirt its is there. I can not fix or eyes nor do I care to. It is obvious you are stuck where you are and that is fine too.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> I've said this far to many times so I try to say it again as plain and simply as I can, "Dating education isn't for girls, its for you". You shouldn't wash your hair and put on nice clothes that express who you are and how you feel about yourself because you think women will love you for it. You should do it because its normal, healthy, and expresses who you are. You shouldn't learn how to read a womans body language because you might get laid that night, you should learn it because it will give you a deeper insight into women for the rest of your life. When *your* her best friend and have had such a strong connection from the moment you met her it brings a deeper meaning to the relationship for both of you.
> 
> By the way *"be yourself" is BULLSHIT*, if you want your dream partner *you have to be your best-self*. Sometimes it takes a little help to find out who and what that can be. I have no shame in admitting I've grown as a person and come to understand myself far better from* studding *some of the principles given by dating guru's on simple easy things to deep and complex issues. There is nothing depressing about such growth or desire to improve oneself. It certainly lead to a one of the strongest foundations for a relationship I've ever had. I personally have never had such strong healthy boundaries in a relationship before. Mock me, and mock the topic of dating advice and skills all you want. For those who see value *its* there, for those who see dirt *its is *there. *I can not fix or eyes nor do I care to.* It is obvious you are stuck where you are and that is fine too.



1. Learn to type words right.

2. If you are building a long term relationship, you can't sustain on putting your best self on forever. At some point the worst of you is goign to come out. That is the deciding point of a relationship in whether is works or fails. Sure, you can put up the front initially, but long term you are going to be as good as your worst moment.

3. PUA is definitely specifically for the men to pick up women (or vice-versa). That's why they're called that. Duh.

4. If you can glean some existential truth from advice designed to help a guy get some, go ahead, but don't say that it is the way everyone should learn how to interact with women if they think they have some trouble.

5. That last bolded sentence: I have no clue what that was supposed to say.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I hate Cosmo....how can there possibly be 77 new sex moves every month? I am one busy chick and I don't want to learn 900 new ways to keep my man interested. And women shouldn't be PUA's either. It's creepy.



AMEN! haha, cosmo disgusts me. it's really every gross stereotype about women rolled into one big waste of paper.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> You know what's not depressing?
> 
> AWESOME BIONIC AVATARS




Heck yes they look so so AWESOMETASTIC!!!!!
Damn I have to admit I am jealous  pooy xD!!!!!


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Sasquatch, please don't listen to the lonely/bitter hearts club...its way to depressing.



uh, that's pretty snotty. saying that someone isn't into PUA strategy doesn't mean they're bitter, lonely, or really, anything else other than they don't find human behavior reduced to video game cheat codes attractive or interesting.

also: not everyone wants to get enough wet pussy to swim in, in fact, a lot of guys find that idea--metaphorically or literally--gross & would prefer a loving, mono relationship or maybe having sex with a woman's pussy rather than doing laps in it.

some crazy folks--men & women--don't like to pick people up at bars at all, and prefer to meet people through friends!

in all honesty, i really don't give a fuck what anyone is into or how they live their life, but for fuck's sake, acting like pickup artists have an insight onto universal relationship goals is pretty fucked up.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Why's it depressing? All we are saying is not to cheapen the start of a relationship by using cheap tactics. Be yourself. Don't follow someone else's rulebook. It only makes it cheap and fake and there's a good chance it won't work otu once you run out of tricks. Maybe PUA tactics would work for a quick hook-up or one night stand, but you shouldn't try to build something lasting on a shaky foundation. Now that's depressing.



Still no dating advice..OK. Look, moving into and out of relationships is a part of life but doing it with style and grace makes it a lot easier on the nerves. For those who don't have the gift of gab or those who have a tendency to go off on tangents...learning social dynamics (I dare say it ..PUA) helps immensely in getting to know others and letting them get to know you. Having social skills is like any other tool...it depends upon the intent of the user on how it will be used. However..whatever I say will not negate the fact that you (and a few others) are not fond of Escapist and you (and a few others) are perpetually single and do not have any dating advice or anecdotes to share. Which is depressing.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> However..whatever I say will not negate the fact that you (and a few others) are not fond of Escapist and you (and a few others) are perpetually single and do not have any dating advice or anecdotes to share. Which is depressing.



yeeeooowwwww!!!!

ok, i think i understand some folks' need for PUA rules in order to engage in pleasant social interaction now.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

wait one more thing

http://video.adultswim.com/the-venture-bros/girl-island.html


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Still no dating advice..OK. Look, moving into and out of relationships is a part of life but doing it with style and grace makes it a lot easier on the nerves. For those who don't have the gift of gab or those who have a tendency to go off on tangents...learning social dynamics (I dare say it ..PUA) helps immensely in getting to know others and letting them get to know you. Having social skills is like any other tool...it depends upon the intent of the user on how it will be used. However..*whatever I say will not negate the fact that you (and a few others) are not fond of Escapist and you (and a few others) are perpetually single and do not have any dating advice or anecdotes to share. Which is depressing*.



I really should note how you don't actually know a thing about my current relationship status or my experience and that's because I don't make it nor do I think that it's all about the way I do things and therefore don't come into threads talking about it. And quite frankly, I'm okay with not having been around the block with a number of girls ranging from you to the stripper down the street, so I would thank you not to try to judge me because of your own lack of information.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> 1. Learn to type words right.
> 
> 2. If you are building a long term relationship, you can't sustain on putting your best self on forever. At some point the worst of you is goign to come out. That is the deciding point of a relationship in whether is works or fails. Sure, you can put up the front initially, but long term you are going to be as good as your worst moment.
> 
> ...



1. At this point I'm pretty sure its a lost cause.

2. Be aware that a lot of what I speak on is creating initial attraction. What you do from there is obviously a life-long process and commitment.

3. I could care less what the terms are that people give stuff. Dating advice is dating advice I don't really care where it comes from. 90% of what I spout comes from my own experiences and from the advice of good friends and those who have been have been deemed "experts" like David DeAngelo because he is liked minded and believes in focusing on yourself before you even think of focusing on others. This is a basic principal of behavioral modification. You can not change others you can only change yourself. Thats why "Lines" will never truly help (they do work as a crutch so you can develop real skill and sensitivity). Even the guys who teach routines say learn how to have your own stories to tell not somebody else's.

4. There is nothing existential about being educated on healthy relationships. I sat through a seminar that had a huge chunk of it dedicated to learning healthy boundaries, taught by a Dr. of Psychology no less. This isn't BS Mombo-Jumbo. When a guy has no sense of self or what good personal boundaries are he tends to do creepy stuff. Like try to dictate who you can talk to, or control how dates will be conducted or who your friends are. This might sound like basic stuff to you but its not. The reason you see "That Guy" in a movie where he goes all crazy because the girl he is interested in and starts talking to another guy is very real and happens every day. Even to the point where one of those guys goes crazy and takes a gun to school or work to let out his frustration. Once you learn and truly understand healthy boundaries guess what, its no big deal when a girl doesn't call you back, of if she has other guy friends, or is 4 hours late to see you when you thought she was coming over. You might think its a duh, but guess what its helpful to some people. There are plenty of up-tight anal retentive guys who are complete controlling freaks. I know TONS of women who wish the guy they dated (or worse married) had been to that dating seminar.

5. Allow me to expound on it then: 
For those who *see value* _it is there_ (meaning they see it). 
For those who *see dirt* _it is there_ (meaning they see it). 
I can not fix or eyes, nor do I care to. (Meaning you only see what you want to see so why should I try to change things from the way you like it)


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I really should note how you don't actually know a thing about my current relationship status or my experience and that's because I don't make it nor do I think that it's all about the way I do things and therefore don't come into threads talking about it. And quite frankly, I'm okay with not having been around the block with a number of girls ranging from you to the stripper down the street, so I would thank you not to try to judge me because of your own lack of information.



Fisk fisk...my aren't you feelin' sparky.

I really don't care about your relationship status or lack thereof, and you have yet to give *positive* advice on relationships. That, however, still doesn't change the fact that you are a harpie towards Escapist and BigChaz is single.

Frankly, I don't understand why you and a few others here are so worried about were Escapist nether regions have been. I am the one with him and believe me I know where its been and where its going to go. If you really want to know who he has *actually* boinked vs. just chatted it up with and has naked pics of, might I suggest a pm.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I really should note how you don't actually know a thing about my current relationship status or my experience and that's because I don't make it nor do I think that it's all about the way I do things and therefore don't come into threads talking about it. And quite frankly, I'm okay with not having been around the block with a number of girls ranging from you to the stripper down the street, so I would thank you not to try to judge me because of your own lack of information.



Wait, whats wrong with strippers?  :happy:


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> uh, that's pretty snotty. saying that someone isn't into PUA strategy doesn't mean they're bitter, lonely, or really, anything else other than they don't find human behavior reduced to video game cheat codes attractive or interesting.



I don't think thats what she was saying at all. It was more of a reference to how certain individuals who are perpetually single are always the ones to complain the most.



veil said:


> also: not everyone wants to get enough wet pussy to swim in, in fact, a lot of guys find that idea--metaphorically or literally--gross & would prefer a loving, mono relationship or maybe having sex with a woman's pussy rather than doing laps in it.



Ok, I have a bit of a fetish there but ewwww, that is just TO BIG! Mono, Duo, Whatever number floats your boat. I don't think anybody has any right to dictate to others how they should love, express love, or even just enjoy their relationship with another person.




veil said:


> some crazy folks--men & women--don't like to pick people up at bars at all, and prefer to meet people through friends!



I might be crossing the line here but I think you'd be hard pressed to find anybody that LOVES picking up there next romantic sweetheart in a bar. I have made some cool friends however that led to Summer Long Backyard BBQ's and some incredible relationships. Even my buddy who I used to drag kicking and screaming to the BBQ's ended up marrying the girl who's house we had it at lol.



veil said:


> in all honesty, i really don't give a fuck what anyone is into or how they live their life, but for fuck's sake, acting like pickup artists have an insight onto universal relationship goals is pretty fucked up.



I don't think anybody said Pick-up Artist were the Gods of dating. I think all this started because he(OP) wanted to understand how to read if the girl was interested in him for real and I had a link to a "trust test" that can be used to help read rapport mirroring and body language. A link that just happened to be authored by a known PUA. I keep saying it, but here I go again...."*I really don't care where it comes from, if its useful to you use it*". That line of thinking comes more from my MMA training that anything else. Hours and hours of testing different techniques and ideas to see if they fit you.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> uh, that's pretty snotty. saying that someone isn't into PUA strategy doesn't mean they're bitter, lonely, or really, anything else other than they don't find human behavior reduced to video game cheat codes attractive or interesting.
> 
> also: not everyone wants to get enough wet pussy to swim in, in fact, a lot of guys find that idea--metaphorically or literally--gross & would prefer a loving, mono relationship or maybe having sex with a woman's pussy rather than doing laps in it.
> 
> ...



I really don't understand your post because it mixes what I referred to with stuff that BigChaz mentioned (pools of pussy). Plus, Sasquatch is trying to chat it up with someone who works in a gym..not a bar. My advice was from one old school gym rat to a newbie gym rat. Gym etiquette is way different than the bar scene..which I know nothing of. Anywho..since they have no dating advice to give and are being harpies..no he shouldn't listen to their negativity. 

The fact is Escapist is a programmer and is going to approach things from that mindset like most overly intellectual people. Reality is, most socially aware women (& men) can see threw bullshit a mile away, but appreciate when a really sweat guy is trying to get to know them..(Back to the Future's "George McFly" comes to mind).


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

ITT: Backhanded side-comments or straight-up insults about how anyone who disagrees with your approach is stupid.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh for fuck's sake....I'm definitely not "out to get" Escapist and I think that I have the right to disagree to any goddamn thing I want to. The truth is, PICK UP ARTIST is fucking creepy. Fucking creepy. As fuck. I feel dirty and want to take a shower just thinking about it. 

That's my whole problem with what you're trying to say, E. Do you often spew out useful tidbits of info? Suuuuuure do. Do I read your posts and sometimes find something interesting? Of course. But even if you sprinkle PUA in there one fucking time....it destroys any credibility that post had for me. 

You obviously won't back down and I certainly will not either. It's nothing personal, but as strongly as you feel about your dating advice, I feel as strongly about PUA.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

So since this thread is getting sooooooo insanely repetitive I think I have enough material to just copy and paste future reply's to junk comments. I think this little tid-bit should cover just about anything I would say in reply....



> I really don't care where it comes from, if its useful to you use it"


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

this thread = yawn


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> ITT: Backhanded side-comments or straight-up insults about how anyone who disagrees with your approach is stupid.



Funny, that seems to be the exact approach I've received from you and others on more than one occasion.


































































Still expecting my post to be super huge? LOL


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh for fuck's sake....I'm definitely not "out to get" Escapist and I think that I have the right to disagree to any goddamn thing I want to. .



Idk....the "3 Musketeers" have been going at it for monnnttthhsss.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> this thread = yawn



Your robotic lemming mentality is pretty amusing.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Funny, that seems to be the exact approach I've received from you and others on more than one occasion.



I think you would be hard pressed to find a time I actually called you stupid.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Your robotic leming mentality is pretty amusing.





WillSpark said:


> ITT: Backhanded side-comments or straight-up insults about how anyone who disagrees with your approach is stupid.






Any questions?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Your robotic leming mentality is pretty amusing.



huh? do you mean lemming?


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> ITT: Backhanded side-comments* or straight-up insults* about how anyone who disagrees with your approach is stupid.





WillSpark said:


> I think you would be hard pressed to find a time I actually called you stupid.





WillSpark said:


> ...And quite frankly, I'm okay with not having been around the block with a number of girls ranging from you to the stripper down the street,...




Just because I wasn't insulted by it doesn't mean you didn't mean for it be insulting...and like I said:



escapist said:


> Wait, whats wrong with strippers?  :happy:



Copy/Paste, Copy/Paste, Yawwwn...


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Just because I wasn't insulted by it doesn't mean you didn't mean for it be insulting...and like I said:



You missed the rest of the sentence. You know, the part about stupidity. The one that was the entire context of what I said. You would be hard pressed to find a time that I actually called you stupid.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Any questions?



What? As soon as you state the thread is getting boring and repetitive she backs off and just says it's dull. Robotic follow-the-leader mentality, which I found amusing.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> What? As soon as you state the thread is getting boring and repetitive she backs off and just says it's dull. Robotic follow-the-leader mentality, which I found amusing.



DUDE..its called bedtime..nighty night...

woot cuddle time...


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> DUDE..its called bedtime..nighty night...
> 
> woot cuddle time...



Rawwwwrrrrrrr Sounds good 2 me! Goodnight all


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Will, wanna go cuddle with me?


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

Sure Jen. We just lie there and talk about how we pick up the opposite sex.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like Heaven to me


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Sounds like Heaven to me



Think Chaz'll be mad about me stealin' his woman?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Think Chaz'll be mad about me stealin' his woman?



He cheats on me all the time....and calls me Turd Face. Yeah, he'll definitely be pissed. Shit...


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> He cheats on me all the time....and calls me Turd Face. Yeah, he'll definitely be pissed. Shit...



It's okay. You don't need him. I'll teach you how to pick up a real man that'll treat you right.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> You missed the rest of the sentence. You know, the part about stupidity. The one that was the entire context of what I said. You would be hard pressed to find a time that I actually called you stupid.



Technically, escapist, he's right. The posts you referenced show him calling _himself_ stupid.


----------



## BeerMe (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

> this thread = yawn



Yeeeeaaaaah I'm gonna go elsewhere for advice next time.


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2010)

So, how 'bout that gym hotness?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

I decided to go to the market and buy some fresh fruit and meat instead. Tomorrow I have the entire day off, not just the afternoon--so I will probably head up there first thing.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I decided to go to the market and buy some fresh fruit and meat instead. Tomorrow I have the entire day off, not just the afternoon--so I will probably head up there first thing.



That sounds fantastic. 
Any plans for dinner?
You should totally get Pool-Chick to come over for supper. That works.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That sounds fantastic.
> Any plans for dinner?
> You should totally get Pool-Chick to come over for supper. That works.




ooh, that's a great idea. i don't know if the weather's cooperative, but an evening of grilling & chatting is a really nice, low key way to get to know (and flirt with) someone.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 15, 2010)

Well in my opinion the best way to get a woman is to club her over the head and drag her by the hair to your cave. Oh wait...apparently thats illegal now...nevermind..I have nothing


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Well in my opinion the best way to get a woman is to club her over the head and drag her by the hair to your cave. Oh wait...apparently thats illegal now...nevermind..I have nothing



illegal maybe... but I hear some chicks still dig the caveman mentality :doh:

It's much better than calling up a gal and being all "Why you no call me anymore~Wah~"


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

BeerMe said:


>



hehehe..

was it that bad?:doh:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

You know I'm thinking... how about a separate thread entitled who hates who and why? or would that be too childish?


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> You know I'm thinking... how about a separate thread entitled who hates who and why? or would that be too childish?



Huh? People hate me? I thought I just had a fan club since certain people always me and my post. It just seemed like I & what I say was of extreme interest to them


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Huh? People hate me? I thought I just had a fan club since certain people always me and my post. It just seemed like I & what I say was of extreme interest to them



oh no I'm not talking about you specifically but I'm thinking that some people might need a more direct ability to let other people know what their feeling are.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> oh no I'm not talking about you specifically but I'm thinking that some people might need a more direct ability to let other people know what their feeling are.



I thought thats what the PM thing was for...no? People do seem perfectly happy to spew there passive aggressive BS, snark, and assorted other forms of garbage all over the boards anyways.

I should add that I have had people who didn't like me or what I've said PM me about it. The side effect is I don't think either of us harbor any ill will towards one another anymore. Some prefer to hang onto their issues and feelings though so I can see why they wouldn't want to actually have a one on on dialog.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> I thought thats what the PM thing was for...no? People do seem perfectly happy to spew there passive aggressive BS, snark, and assorted other forms of garbage all over the boards anyways.
> 
> I should add that I have had people who didn't like me or what I've said PM me about it. The side effect is I don't think either of us harbor any ill will towards one another anymore. Some prefer to hang onto their issues and feelings though so I can see why they wouldn't want to actually have a one on on dialog.



I know you aren't talking about me because I do PM you when I feel it's necessary AND I'm not mad at you  You drive me flippin' nuts....but you can't help it LOLOL


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> I thought thats what the PM thing was for...no? People do seem perfectly happy to spew there passive aggressive BS, snark, and assorted other forms of garbage all over the boards anyways.
> 
> I should add that I have had people who didn't like me or what I've said PM me about it. The side effect is I don't think either of us harbor any ill will towards one another anymore. Some prefer to hang onto their issues and feelings though so I can see why they wouldn't want to actually have a one on on dialog.



Well I guess I just look at it this way. When you start thinking about it. People have some very valid issues and some not so valid ones. And obviously many of them want to hash things out publicly. So why not give them the opportunity to rant because rants are much shorter than some of the passive aggressive stuff I see here and elsewhere.

Besides after awhile most posters would get the sense that that area was full of negativity and leave it alone eventually.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I know you aren't talking about me because I do PM you when I feel it's necessary AND I'm not mad at you  You drive me flippin' nuts....but you can't help it LOLOL



lol no, your PM's are nice compared to what I'm talking about lol


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

where is saquatch anyway I wanna know if he ever made a date with the girl?


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Well I guess I just look at it this way. When you start thinking about it. People have some very valid issues and some not so valid ones. And obviously many of them want to hash things out publicly. So why not give them the opportunity to rant because rants are much shorter than some of the passive aggressive stuff I see here and elsewhere.
> 
> Besides after awhile most posters would get the sense that that area was full of negativity and leave it alone eventually.



...Or it's just a good way to have some forms of group hate? 
I mean, if one member attacks another, everyone will side with either one, vocally or not. 
I say, keep it to the PMs. I don't even want to know who hates who.


But Jen, I hate you, because you're too pretty. THERE I SAID IT!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Or it's just a good way to have some forms of group hate?
> I mean, if one member attacks another, everyone will side with either one, vocally or not.
> I say, keep it to the PMs. I don't even want to know who hates who.
> 
> ...



Couldnt have said it better myself....except for the hating Jen part


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Or it's just a good way to have some forms of group hate?
> I mean, if one member attacks another, everyone will side with either one, vocally or not.
> I say, keep it to the PMs. I don't even want to know who hates who.
> 
> ...



LOL thanks....my avatar makes me look like Barbie.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL thanks....my avatar makes me look like Barbie.



Hahaha, I hadn't thought of that. I still have the file, I could ugly you up a little.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I hadn't thought of that. I still have the file, I could ugly you up a little.



Oh no....I love Barbie. I have that tattooed on my back hehe


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh no....I love Barbie. I have that tattooed on my back hehe



Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?



I used to have one in the tattoo thread....


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Well I guess I just look at it this way. When you start thinking about it. People have some very valid issues and some not so valid ones. And obviously many of them want to hash things out publicly. So why not give them the opportunity to rant because rants are much shorter than some of the passive aggressive stuff I see here and elsewhere.
> 
> Besides after awhile most posters would get the sense that that area was full of negativity and leave it alone eventually.



...and thusly it would spill back over into regular post again. I know you are not speaking specifically of me or anything here but its a good example. Look at how some of the same people have followed my post in thread after thread complaining of.


My post are to long (or just down right confusing )
I reference PUA as a possible starting point for those who are seeking dating advice.
My spelling and/or grammar sucks
I have relationships with strippers
I talk to much about myself (they're right nobody on here talks about themselves but me lol)
I don't care if people want to date Molly, Polly, or by golly as many people as they want.
I'm sure this list could be longer but this is just what stands out in my mind right now.

In the end they repetitively post replies in thread after thread after I do any those things, to which they take issue with. They think that for some reason if they keep doing it I will stop or something. Rather than just realizing and accepting most of that is just who and how I am. 90% of that was covered in this thread alone, not to mention that it was ALL been talked about in MANY other threads, OVER, and OVER, and OVER again.

I hope when I lay it out like that everyone can see how silly it is to post in threads ranting about that list. I don't know if its some weird moral high ground that people feel they need to take or what, but come on DUH, I know all that stuff is me. Everyone who reads my post knows its me. How does ranting about it CONSTANTLY on any thread I mention something off that list help?

Would it really help if I followed around BigChaz and posted every time he said something that I found just retarded, considerate, rude, or sexist; like the time he went on a date with a girl he met at the store and went on about in post how she was as dumb as a box of rocks? No...it would not help!

I could go on and on about oh so many others and their post, but it would not help. They are all just being who they are. I have rarely taken up issue with what others say unless it is regarding me or a topic I care about. I guess thats why its interesting that people post on me because of bad spelling, grammar, PUA, dating lots of women, long post, or even just telling a story that I have real life experience with meant to reinforce the validity of what I'm saying. To me its the silliest list of complaints I've ever seen. Now if I said, I'm a believer in terrorism tactic, thats something I could seriously see to take issue with. Or if I said, Fat people are ruining medical care for the masses, I could see that as something to take issue with; or if I said, babies should smoke weed and do my taxes, well that would be just weird 

Sooo nope I don't see how ranting helps.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Or it's just a good way to have some forms of group hate?
> I mean, if one member attacks another, everyone will side with either one, vocally or not.
> I say, keep it to the PMs. I don't even want to know who hates who.
> 
> ...



well that happens already though doesn't it? and most here have not sided with someone quietly. These type of boards invite a gang up mentality. You've got people here with no other means of removing the frustration other than venting it slowly in thread. For all the times I've invited some moron who disagreed with me to take it to PM I've never had anyone take me up on that. Because that wasn't the point of their attack. You've got people here who like doing their dirt work in the light because they need to feel as though other people are siding with them. They're childish enough to think that embarrassing someone else publicly makes them a better person.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well that happens already though doesn't it? and most here have not sided with someone quietly. These type of boards invite a gang up mentality. You've got people here with no other means of removing the frustration other than venting it slowly in thread. For all the times I've invited some moron who disagreed with me to take it to PM I've never had anyone take me up on that. Because that wasn't the point of their attack. You've got people here who like doing their dirt work in the light because they need to feel as though other people are siding with them. They're childish enough to think that embarrassing someone else publicly makes them a better person.



Well, that's the internet for you? As long as you're 'anonymous', you can say whatever the hell you want. I can call you a jerk and I won't lose sleep over it.
And yes, it does bring on gang mentality. We group together no matter what the cause, for or against, or just for personal grudge. There are a few members who are more hotheaded than others and willing to start fights, and there others who would rather avoid conflict and be reasonable.
I guess, if you don't want to argue, just stop replying. Else you're just giving yourself a headache.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well that happens already though doesn't it? and most here have not sided with someone quietly. These type of boards invite a gang up mentality. You've got people here with no other means of removing the frustration other than venting it slowly in thread. For all the times I've invited some moron who disagreed with me to take it to PM I've never had anyone take me up on that. Because that wasn't the point of their attack. You've got people here who like doing their dirt work in the light because they need to feel as though other people are siding with them. They're childish enough to think that embarrassing someone else publicly makes them a better person.



It is rare, because for most it is more of a social pissing contest. Sometimes you have to just be the bigger man (or woman) and drop it (lol and go to bed). It can happen though, like I said, I've had a few who did take it to PM. Once in PM the social stress of having to "prove yourself" goes away and often times you can really work things out. It doesn't mean you end up agreeing but often people tend to respect one another for a least dealing with things mano a mano.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

To be fair... you grate my nerves a bit escapist. So much so that I feel dirty sometimes when I agree with you. 

However, I think that it's much less hurtful to just put it out there that way. 

I'm not wishing cancer or mean things on you but I'm letting my feelings out in such a way that that's all they are. 

I suppose I simply wish that people could be just that straightforward with things because everything else is just a waste of my friggin time. I realize that it's difficult for a lot of people to be just that honest because they can't differentiate between personality and opinions.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, that's the internet for you? As long as you're 'anonymous', you can say whatever the hell you want. I can call you a jerk and I won't lose sleep over it.
> And yes, it does bring on gang mentality. We group together no matter what the cause, for or against, or just for personal grudge. There are a few members who are more hotheaded than others and willing to start fights, and there others who would rather avoid conflict and be reasonable.
> I guess, if you don't want to argue, just stop replying. Else you're just giving yourself a headache.



My point is though that most people don't even have the nerve to call someone a jerk. If you can't be honest about shit when you're anonymous and the consequences are small what the hell is wrong wit ya?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

This entire thread deserves a facepalm.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

Well last time I openly called someone a jerk, I got an infraction. So it's passive-aggressive with me from now on.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?



She's telling the truth, it happened!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Well last time I openly called someone a jerk, I got an infraction. So it's passive-aggressive with me from now on.



YOU JERK.


Haha, I like the internet. I'm never this vocal in real life.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> She's telling the truth, it happened!



Thanks for the verification LOLOLOL


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

stldpn said:


> To be fair... *you grate my nerves a bit escapist. So much so that I feel dirty sometimes when I agree with you. *
> 
> However, I think that it's much less hurtful to just put it out there that way.
> 
> ...



LOL wow really? ROFL...I'm sorry, but why? ROFL Yeah I can't say I'm hurt or anything either its not like your the first, I'm sure you won't be the last.

PM though, I am open to constructive criticism if you have some. 

Nobody here knows this but me but the whole reason I didn't use the term PUA to being with is I knew it was one of Jen's (and others) Trigger words so I avoided it. It was BigChaz who had to make a stink about my link. I figured linking to it would be far less dramatic than actually talking about it in post...boy was I wrong. Everyone flipped out form there.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> She's telling the truth, it happened!



that gets a big...LOL


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YOU JERK.
> 
> 
> Haha, I like the internet. I'm never this vocal in real life.



Its more like this: "You're A Jerk"


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YOU JERK.
> 
> 
> Haha, I like the internet. I'm never this vocal in real life.



YOU HAVE A JERK FACE





I think we should actually get rep instead of infractions, since all I can imagine is our avatars saying these things. It's too damn cute.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL wow really? ROFL...I'm sorry, but why? ROFL Yeah I can't say I'm hurt or anything either its not like your the first, I'm sure you won't be the last.
> 
> PM though, I am open to constructive criticism if you have some.
> 
> Nobody here knows this but me but the whole reason I didn't use the term PUA to being with is I knew it was one of Jen's (and others) Trigger words so I avoided it. It was BigChaz who had to make a stink about my link. I figured linking to it would be far less dramatic than actually talking about it in post...boy was I wrong. Everyone flipped out form there.



LOL @ Jen's trigger word.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 15, 2010)

*waves a cookie in front of Jen.....withdraws cookie and point Jen towards Iran*

"PUA!"


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *waves a cookie in front of Jen.....withdraws cookie and point Jen towards Iran*
> 
> "PUA!"



LOL Yeah, something like that....


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *waves a cookie in front of Jen.....withdraws cookie and point Jen towards Iran*
> 
> "PUA!"



Cookie? Dude, you need a cape and a hat with that word, just yell, "Toro!"


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Cookie? Dude, you need a cape and a hat with that word, just yell, "Toro!"



Now I'm envisioning Johnny Depp as Don Juan. LOL Now he was a PUA without even trying in that movie LOLOLOL


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> YOU HAVE A JERK FACE
> 
> I think we should actually get rep instead of infractions, since all I can imagine is our avatars saying these things. It's too damn cute.



YOU HAVE A BIGGER JERK FACE

But no. I'm backed up on work between avatar requests and personal projects.

Now I kind of want to be a PUA. Just so I can say I do it.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YOU HAVE A BIGGER JERK FACE
> 
> But no. I'm backed up on work between avatar requests and personal projects.
> 
> Now I kind of want to be a PUA. Just so I can say I do it.



"Hey baby, want me to make you into an awesomesauce doodle?"

You'll be swimming in pussy.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> "Hey baby, want me to make you into an awesomesauce doodle?"
> 
> You'll be swimming in pussy.



...You know, now that I think of it, that's the way I've charmed every guy I've been with. 
Swimming in dicks, man!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...You know, now that I think of it, that's the way I've charmed every guy I've been with.
> Swimming in dicks, man!



I stand by my original statement.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL wow really? ROFL...I'm sorry, but why? ROFL Yeah I can't say I'm hurt or anything either its not like your the first, I'm sure you won't be the last.
> 
> PM though, I am open to constructive criticism if you have some.
> 
> Nobody here knows this but me but the whole reason I didn't use the term PUA to being with is I knew it was one of Jen's (and others) Trigger words so I avoided it. It was BigChaz who had to make a stink about my link. I figured linking to it would be far less dramatic than actually talking about it in post...boy was I wrong. Everyone flipped out form there.



You know what it is. It's a personality thing. Have you ever met someone that was so positive it made you want to knock them in the nose so they had something to feel shitty about? 

I get the sense that if I posted things like, my dog died, I'm dateless, and women think I'm ugly. Rather than taking it for what it's worth (a simple moment of self pity) you would try to sell me a PUA concept that would make "everything" better.

I just don't believe in them thar magic beans sir.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

I tried PUA today and got raped.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I tried PUA today and got raped.



Where the hell have you been? Were you avoiding all the action?


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 15, 2010)

threadjack!

escapist is a jerk for giving advice

Chicken is a jerk for agreeing with E

Will is a jerk for disagreeing with E 

Jen is a jerk for not saying hi before i left ca

Egg is a jerk for not awesomesaucing me in drawing form


aaaaaaaaaaaand i'm spent...

whew! 

i think i need a gatorade and a sammich now...


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Where the hell have you been? Were you avoiding all the action?



I've been at work! Some of us have to earn money!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I've been at work! Some of us have to earn money!



Oh yeah...I guess that makes sense. I just missed you, that's all.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> that gets a big...LOL



I just remember seeing the picture, it was cute!


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh yeah...I guess that makes sense. I just missed you, that's all.



I could get spoiled hearing that.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I tried PUA today and got raped.



So...it was a success?



FishCharming said:


> threadjack!
> 
> escapist is a jerk for giving advice
> 
> ...



I wish I could be a jerk...

*steals your sammich*


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So...it was a success?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noooooooo, not my sammich! ...jerk.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL wow really? ROFL...I'm sorry, but why? ROFL Yeah I can't say I'm hurt or anything either its not like your the first, I'm sure you won't be the last.
> 
> PM though, I am open to constructive criticism if you have some.
> 
> Nobody here knows this but me but the whole reason I didn't use the term PUA to being with is I knew it was one of Jen's (and others) Trigger words so I avoided it. It was BigChaz who had to make a stink about my link. I figured linking to it would be far less dramatic than actually talking about it in post...boy was I wrong. Everyone flipped out form there.



i dig that it worked for you, but it doesn't work for everyone--not because they're not willing to try but because it doesn't mesh with who they are.

i also kind of get the sense that you found this beautiful hammer that works great for you, so all of these other folks' issues look an awful lot like nails, when, in fact, they're, like, fish. or tacos. or growing pains towards a maturing self.

basically: i'm glad your hammer works for you, but don't expect everyone else to find them useful.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

Here I found a great Dating Guide, its the OG PUA Guide. Watch out for that Shifty PUA friend telling how to get the girl.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Here I found a great Dating Guide, its the OG PUA Guide. Watch out for that Shifty PUA friend telling how to get the girl.



That was the creepiest video ever. The baby and I watched it in awe. LOLOLOL


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> i dig that it worked for you, but it doesn't work for everyone--not because they're not willing to try but because it doesn't mesh with who they are.
> 
> i also kind of get the sense that you found this beautiful hammer that works great for you, so all of these other folks' issues look an awful lot like nails, when, in fact, they're, like, fish. or tacos. or growing pains towards a maturing self.
> 
> basically: i'm glad your hammer works for you, but don't expect everyone else to find them useful.



Thanks what I do works great for me and the others I know who use it. I'm not sure how finding your true inner self and developing self confidence in order to communicate on a genuine level that puts your best self out there is equivalent to a hammer.


My Original Post:


escapist said:


> Oh man this thread had me written all over it lol how did I miss it! Don't laugh but if you don't know where you stand with someone you can do a trust test. Usually works well after you have built some rapport with someone and have some playful fun interaction/attraction happening. If your not where you want to be its not a big deal you just back up and work on creating more attraction. What do I mean by that? Be interesting. Don't tell someone about the boring crap of your life. Don't ask them to fill out a survey of likes, dislikes, and where they went to school or work. Simply have fun and talk about things your passionate about, passionate energy is contagious. I never in my wildest dreams thought I could have a woman captivated while talking about astronomy...boy was I wrong, and I knew it once we were snuggling under a blanket together on a porch swing in the winter looking at the stars.
> 
> So by all means, get to know her. She might have just been doing her job, but until you get to know her and build some rapport with her you may never know if she was doing her job one day when she met the man of her dreams....you :happy:



I'm seriously missing it, where is the hammer?


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> That was the creepiest video ever. The baby and I watched it in awe. LOLOLOL



Yeah it was pretty painful for me too lol. However, it was interesting that the guys who are now selling "dating secrets" are really just talking about the same stuff 60 years later. Stuff like, don't be afraid to ask her out. Show some initiative and make plans to have fun. "You wont laugh, I like to go on bicycle trips too", yep folks there it is rapport building 101, find things you have in common.

If anybody here wants to make some money, reshoot the video, update it, and combine it with the How to be well groomed movie. Finally make a website pay some models to take pictures with you and badda-boom, your a PUA Guru! LOL.


----------



## veil (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Thanks what I do works great for me and the others I know who use it. I'm not sure how finding your true inner self and developing self confidence in order to communicate on a genuine level that puts your best self out there is equivalent to a hammer.
> 
> 
> My Original Post:
> ...



my apologies, i was referring to the phrase "To a man with a hammer, everything looks like a nail." attributed to mark twain, but who knows if that's actually true.

what i mean is, you've found a tool that works fantastically for you, but that doesn't mean the same tool is useful in different applications. everyone has their own path, and you have, happily, found yours. it doesn't mean that everyone else would be happy or thrive on the same path.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

veil said:


> my apologies, i was referring to the phrase "To a man with a hammer, everything looks like a nail." attributed to mark twain, but who knows if that's actually true.
> 
> what i mean is, you've found a tool that works fantastically for you, but that doesn't mean the same tool is useful in different applications. everyone has their own path, and you have, happily, found yours. it doesn't mean that everyone else would be happy or thrive on the same path.



Ah, well that can pretty much be said for anything. I prefer go with Chinese proverbs on this one: There are many paths to the top of the mountain, but the view is always the same. I had more than one path myself. That is why I tend to emphasis things like building self confidence and finding your inner self. Obviously not everybody has the same issues to overcome that I did. Many of us have body image issues to overcome though. When I first got to dims like many of the BHM's I had a VERY hard time even imagining that a woman could be attracted to me physically. I lost out on some very real opportunity due to that limitation.

What I learned on my own personal journey was there were certain issues that I had to learn and grow with. The principals I believe as attractive qualities are pretty much universal. How you get there is up to you. I mean you can gain self confidence from doing martial arts, you can gain it from, inner reflection, you can probably gain it from religious devotion. My point is self confidence is the key. My takes on it are really just suggestions. After all, "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".


----------



## Amandy (Jun 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Why's it depressing? All we are saying is not to cheapen the start of a relationship by using cheap tactics. Be yourself. Don't follow someone else's rulebook. It only makes it cheap and fake and there's a good chance it won't work otu once you run out of tricks. Maybe PUA tactics would work for a quick hook-up or one night stand, but you shouldn't try to build something lasting on a shaky foundation. Now that's depressing.



The heavens are opening and angels are singing as intelligent women everywhere who've seen a plethora of dipshit douchebags slither by them think, "Yes, YES, THIS!"

p.s. I realize I'm a little late, but a person can't be here 24/7, can they? CAN THEY?


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> The heavens are opening and angels are singing as intelligent women everywhere who've seen a plethora of dipshit douchebags slither by them think, "Yes, YES, THIS!"
> 
> p.s. I realize I'm a little late, but a person can't be here 24/7, can they? CAN THEY?



Shame on you for having a life and not being attached to your computer 

What you said is rather similar to some PM's I replied to that expressed concern's that manipulative Routines could work on a woman. Thats kind of the thing, they can't, they wont, and they never will. The day a guy uses logic to convince a woman to feel attraction I'll turn in my soap box and stop preaching. All a guy can really do is learn how attraction works and learn to respond to a woman who is actually into him. This is the same reason why lines don't work. They might get you attraction for 10 seconds but unless the guy really has attractive qualities a woman is gonna move on real fast or sit there having a painfully uncomfortable conversation with him till she decides its time to go to the bathroom with her friends lol. 

The rules that do exist are there as reminders to keep someone on the track. Like, Rule #1, Never chase. You can't convince a girl to like you so why try. Rule #2 The 3 second rule (meaning talk to someone fast, don't over think it or you will freeze up, your better off saying the first thing that comes to your mind that trying to think of "The Perfect Line"...lots of guys freeze up on that thinking they have to be PERFECT).


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess my question is: Is that the behaviour of a woman who is "interested", or a woman who needs someone to talk to/a friend?
> 
> I know. I have to ask.



Back to the OP's question....How to tell if someone is "interested or just friendly"

1. This is from a woman to a women but still relevant.

2. Here is some more info from the same lady

3. and this one has a cool jazz background..lol


Then if she is cool enough to hang out with you can move on to asking her out on a date for a little dinner and maybe a little dancing (lol) (ok I just love that scene and want to use it..lol)


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 15, 2010)

Babe (Escapist), the next time you try to explain PUA, might suggest using the "The five "D's" of Dodge ball...dodge, duck, dip, dive, and dodge.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I tried PUA today and got raped.



I just found your perpetrator, she was on Dr. Phil.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 16, 2010)

my god, how did I miss this clusterfuck?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that there has been a thread started on Dating School etc. Please attempt to keep this thread back to the OP's intention.

Thank you.
/mod


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 16, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> my god, how did I miss this clusterfuck?



*lucky i guess 

...off to the gym 4 me*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Back to the OP's question....



Turns out she left me a voicemail. Didn't get sent a notification by my service provider....oh no that would be way too much to ask for.

Paraphrased:

"Hi Sasquatch! It's Gym Hotness, I see you've started using your gym card. Just calling up to see how your induction went, hope you enjoyed it. I'm going to be off next week so I'll talk to you after that. Bye Sasquatch!"

That pretty much explains why she's not been there the last few visits


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Turns out she left me a voicemail. Didn't get sent a notification by my service provider....oh no that would be way too much to ask for.
> 
> Paraphrased:
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm just being a girl and reading way to much into this, but that fact that she left a message FOR YOU ONLY is a awesome sign, no?
I think this should work out. It would make me happy.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Honestly, I never got a call from the gym unless is was a confirmation of an appointment with my trainer...so hell yeah, thats a good sign.:happy::happy:joy joy. ***Calming myself down**..Ok, just keep up the good work at the gym


----------



## veil (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Turns out she left me a voicemail. Didn't get sent a notification by my service provider....oh no that would be way too much to ask for.
> 
> Paraphrased:
> 
> ...



i'm not as optimistic, but... on the other hand i've never gotten a call from my gym unless i owed them money so... i think it comes down to how much of a risk you want to take!


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Maybe I'm just being a girl and reading way to much into this, but that fact that she left a message FOR YOU ONLY is a awesome sign, no?
> I think this should work out. It would make me happy.



Sounds like she is interested to me too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmmmm Je ne sais pas....could just be really good customer service??


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hmmmm Je ne sais pas....could just be really good customer service??



could be, and she could just be friendly....thats why I started studying up on what female indicators of interest are. Like them playing with their hair while they talk to you, the types of questions they ask, all that....body language and so many things are a part of it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

Unfortunately I couldn't hear any hair-twirling or read her body language over the voicemail.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't hear any hair-twirling or read her body language over the voicemail.



lol well its hard to build attraction via vociemail....I'm sure it might be possible for someone, just not a game I've ever tried to play.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

escapist said:


> could be, and she could just be friendly....thats why I started studying up on what female indicators of interest are. Like them playing with their hair while they talk to you, the types of questions they ask, all that....body language and so many things are a part of it.



'You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar'

I am so the worst offender...twirling my hair and a huge smile 

However, in this case, I think she's interested, Sasquatch. Yay!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't need to build attraction. I need to find out who she is and decide whether *I* like *her*.


----------



## veil (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I don't need to build attraction. I need to find out who she is and decide whether *I* like *her*.




i declare this to be the truest post on the internet GOLD MEDAL


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I don't need to build attraction. I need to find out who she is and decide whether *I* like *her*.



To me thats all part of building attraction. Maybe thats just me, I rarely try to make the first move anymore (beyond giving it a shot at seeing if she might be attracted). I wait to see if she's into me, then I'll let her know I'm into her, then we can progress to really getting to know each other. Of course I love keeping it playful and fun, but sometimes man, you just hit it off super fast, and you just have to be ready for whatever speed it goes at. I said it before but all this is usually in the first few minutes of a conversation to me. Once you have attraction you just maintain it and build up the heat if you decided you want it to progress more. I found this more and more important when I wanted to get to know someone better that I saw in public like at the store. You only have a few minutes to make that connection get a number and arrange to meet at the party you invited her too, or go out for coffee. Often I have to save the "really getting to know you" for the second meeting/date whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 21, 2010)

veil said:


> my apologies, i was referring to the phrase "To a man with a hammer, everything looks like a nail." attributed to mark twain, but who knows if that's actually true.
> 
> what i mean is, you've found a tool that works fantastically for you, but that doesn't mean the same tool is useful in different applications. everyone has their own path, and you have, happily, found yours. it doesn't mean that everyone else would be happy or thrive on the same path.



I believe you're thinking of Maslow's Hammer. While it originates with Abraham Kaplan in his _Conduct of Inquiry_ (1964) :

"I call it the law of the instrument, and it may be formulated as follows: Give a small boy a hammer, and he will find that everything he encounters needs pounding."

... it is best known from Abraham Maslow's _Psychology of Science_ (1966) :

"I suppose it is tempting, if the only tool you have is a hammer, to treat everything as if it were a nail."


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 23, 2010)

Darn you, Maslow.

Anyway. Guess who got another call from Gym Hotness today? She phoned up and asked me to pop around soon because "no one had checked I'd signed the back of my gym card"... Now does that sound like something you would phone someone up to check, or even ask them to make a visit about? Something's definitely up.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darn you, Maslow.
> 
> Anyway. Guess who got another call from Gym Hotness today? She phoned up and asked me to pop around soon because "no one had checked I'd signed the back of my gym card"... Now does that sound like something you would phone someone up to check, or even ask them to make a visit about? Something's definitely up.



Yes yes I believe something is up this is great news hahaha:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darn you, Maslow.
> 
> Anyway. Guess who got another call from Gym Hotness today? She phoned up and asked me to pop around soon because "no one had checked I'd signed the back of my gym card"... Now does that sound like something you would phone someone up to check, or even ask them to make a visit about? Something's definitely up.



To me it sounds like she is interested. I say go in, and talk to her. Never hurts to try, and atleast you will know for sure.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darn you, Maslow.
> 
> Anyway. Guess who got another call from Gym Hotness today? She phoned up and asked me to pop around soon because "no one had checked I'd signed the back of my gym card"... Now does that sound like something you would phone someone up to check, or even ask them to make a visit about? Something's definitely up.



Something IS up. I like this chick.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darn you, Maslow.
> 
> Anyway. Guess who got another call from Gym Hotness today? She phoned up and asked me to pop around soon because "no one had checked I'd signed the back of my gym card"... Now does that sound like something you would phone someone up to check, or even ask them to make a visit about? Something's definitely up.



Don't forget all your the PUA tricks you've learned.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't forget all your the PUA tricks you've learned.



you need a spanking...***yells for Bionic_Eggplant***


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> you need a spanking...***yells for Bionic_Eggplant***



You know, I think I originally got this spanking off you, Chicken. But I liked the song.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't believe I saw that video before. And I can't believe I watched it again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> you need a spanking...***yells for Bionic_Eggplant***



She seems to be out at this moment . . . care to help?


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I think I originally got this spanking off you, Chicken. But I liked the song.



**squeels** Thats my song ya'll..heheheh

Awwww.. the good old days of clubbing(aka..fondling random strangers tasty bits)...good times... good times. I wonder if I could get away with that at a Bash..muahahahah.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 24, 2010)

*spanks Hozay like the little girl that he isn't*


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She seems to be out at this moment . . . care to help?



**gets perky**

who me???????????


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> **gets perky**
> 
> who me???????????



You? Yes you . . .


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You? Yes you . . .



ummmmmmmmm **gulp**


You need a paddle that big to handle it :eat2:....**blows the dust of the workout weights**..Gimme a month..I'll be ready.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> ummmmmmmmm **gulp**
> 
> 
> You need a paddle that big to handle it :eat2:....**blows the dust of the workout weights**..Gimme a month..I'll be ready.



we can always use something smaller . . . and get to it while we're alone :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> we can always use something smaller . . . and get to it while we're alone :wubu:



Hrmmmm

I love creative men..grrrrr


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW it's hot in here xD.
Hahaha good stuff for reading :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 26, 2010)

Gah. Went to the gym with my neighbour today.

1--The thing that needed signing was a Direct Debit form.
2--Gym Hotness was on break when I came in.
3--She was at the counter when I was standing around waiting for neighbour to finish in the women's changing room, but had gone by the time came to leave (I was going to go over and chat with her on the way out, rather than have to hang around in the lobby for 5 minutes)

Next time.


----------



## escapist (Jun 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gah. Went to the gym with my neighbour today.
> 
> 1--The thing that needed signing was a Direct Debit form.
> 2--Gym Hotness was on break when I came in.
> ...



Yes, and don't forget to mention your skills at spanking should she require them.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

Any new developments?


----------



## Kazak (Jul 6, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> 'You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar'



actually you can catch more flies with a big'ol stinky pile of poo..... wait maybe that's why pua works so well....

& Sasquatch I worked @ a big name gym here in the US for the last three years, follow up calls like that are standard. I'm not saying she isn't into you. I'm just saying, she could just be doing her job.( but I hope she isn't  )


----------



## escapist (Jul 6, 2010)

....wait, you go around attracting flies with piles of poo? Is there a rational reason for this?

All I can say is if PUA didn't work for you perhaps you missed some of the basics (like improving style, grooming, or wit). Plenty of guys find dating success by just sticking to the basics, sometimes they just need the shot of courage to get out there and start. Some feel the need to absorb every word, methodology, and catchphrase, if that doesn't work you can always fall back on what most guys try: Crappy pickup lines, buying drinks, sucking up, good looks, using money, and sometimes a fancy car.

Its important to note: PUA Doesn't Work For Mutants:




[/IMG]


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

We were _finally_ getting past PUA. 
:doh:


----------



## escapist (Jul 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We were _finally_ getting past PUA.
> :doh:



I hate to say it but even I'm a bit sick of it now...





I think someone mistook the fact that I found some useful tips (aka some rather common advice) that just happened to organized and regurgitated by some PUA's as: the Holy Grail of dating advice.

From now on I'm sticking to "Swagger" and "Swagger Coaching".


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> I hate to say it but even I'm a bit sick of it now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know who else used Swagger Coaching? Justin Bieber.
Way... to go.


----------



## escapist (Jul 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You know who else used Swagger Coaching? Justin Bieber.
> Way... to go.



The I'm sorry but Swagger Coaching with Taavon is the only way to go! I mean just listen to the celebrity endorsement.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You know who else used Swagger Coaching? Justin Bieber.
> Way... to go.



ahahahahah...you knew Justin Beiber had a swagger coach. Damn I love Aziz Anasari...lol.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> ....wait, you go around attracting flies with piles of poo? Is there a rational reason for this?
> 
> All I can say is if PUA didn't work for you...
> 
> ...




1) I didn't say that I catch flies at all
2) if you calm down and actually look at the words you'd see I said pua works
3) why the personal attack by calling me a mutant? name calling? really?


----------



## escapist (Jul 6, 2010)

Kazak said:


> 1) I didn't say that I catch flies at all
> 2) if you calm down and actually look at the words you'd see I said pua works
> 3) why the personal attack by calling me a mutant? name calling? really?



Uh, its not that serious bud. I was just teasing and if you are related to Toxie the Toxic Avenger well there are issues I just can't even begin to list here but you'll probably have a cult following somewhere.

I'm not really up for debates on PUA anymore, I think everybody here has heard enough of it. It seems no matter how much I don't want to talk about it anymore other people keep bringing it up. It really has become the monster that will not die.

So kick back relax and enjoy the Dim's banter like the rest of us


----------



## Kazak (Jul 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> Uh, its not that serious bud. I was just teasing and if you are related to Toxie the Toxic Avenger well there are issues I just can't even begin to list here but you'll probably have a cult following somewhere.
> 
> I'm not really up for debates on PUA anymore, I think everybody here has heard enough of it. It seems no matter how much I don't want to talk about it anymore other people keep bringing it up. It really has become the monster that will not die.
> 
> So kick back relax and enjoy the Dim's banter like the rest of us



I didn't know agreeing with someone that a thing does work could be construed as debating. 
and I am relaxed. if I was any more relaxed i'd be asleep.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah, ok. Makes sense I guess.

I was going to go and ask for her number today, but I guess I won't bother.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ah, ok. Makes sense I guess.
> 
> I was going to go and ask for her number today, but I guess I won't bother.



NOOooooooo! you better go down there and at least talk to her. I wasn't trying to make you give up. just forget I said anything. give it a try if for no other reason than practice. she might actually dig you. talk to her!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 7, 2010)

Too late now, my (incorrectly placed) self confidence has now fled. I have to keep going to that gym--the potential screw up to social awkwardness ratio is now unacceptably high.


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 7, 2010)

Weightlifting/Squating according to the Reynolds family, as told by Frank Reynolds:

*(Optional):* Pop off your shirt and blast your nips.

*Step 1:* Stand under the weight bar ensuring you take all the weight on your neck.

*Step 2:* Jam your legs down and hyperextend your ankles.

*Step 3:* Shoot back up and lock your knees in place

Congratulations, you just completed 1 rep (and three slipped disc's).


----------



## veil (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Too late now, my (incorrectly placed) self confidence has now fled. I have to keep going to that gym--the potential screw up to social awkwardness ratio is now unacceptably high.




  

one sadface was just not enough. i know how it is though, maybe you can strike up a conversation next time you see her? just for friendliness & all.


----------



## escapist (Jul 7, 2010)

First, I gotta say learn to change how you view "failure". I can't say how this happened or when it happened I just know it was part of the learning process for me personally. Yes most of you know there was a point when I was almost a dating machine, but it really helped me to stop _feeling bad_ when I_ screwed up_ or _failed_ to make the connection I wanted. All those situations became something different, the awkwardness and all that just became experience. Soon I found myself almost happy to _screw up_ or _fail_ because I saw that I was really just learning how to deal with those moments and turn them all into future successes; not to mention the Lets Face It, "You Can't Win All The Time" moments (you know the ones that happen no matter how perfect you play it).

Lastly, never pass up the opportunity to have attractive women as friends and playful companions. Attractive women also tend to "travel in packs". Chances are she knows other great friends of hers who are available and looking. Its always fun to have an attractive women to chat with and play with at the gym. For me it was my personal trainer. She was an ex-gymnast turned fitness expert, personal trainer, model, and womens fitness competitor. She was one of the most beautiful women I've ever known (inside and out). It really made going to the gym fun for me. She always had genuine desire to see me succeed in everything. In my time training with her I went from 445 lbs to 390 lbs in just 3 months.

Its hard to pass up opportunities like that for me now. She was taken and involved in a long term relationship, but it all worked out for the best in life. I'm sure had I not moved away we would still be friends and I have no doubts she would not have passed up an opportunity to play love connection between me and her other friends. Its a heck of a lot better way to meet someone and develop a relationship than in a bar or a club.

No matter what happens, Good Luck, and never give up.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Too late now, my (incorrectly placed) self confidence has now fled. I have to keep going to that gym--the potential screw up to social awkwardness ratio is now unacceptably high.



Well, I was a little hesitant in encouraging you to talk with someone who works at a place you like to frequent, in the first place. Just be cool with her because there is a ton of fish at the gym. Just think of her as a mermaid friend..lol..who can help you with understanding all the sea life in her natural habitat. Crude translation is ..she will most likely be friends with other Gym Hotties and she can be your guide/coach/cheerleader in developing relationships with someone you might have more chemistry with. However, if she doesn't like you or you piss her off..might I suggest going to another gym..lol, because your reputation will be chopped and screwed. Either way, enjoy your workouts because your health and well being is priority (and being focused on a goal is always attractive...muhahah..cough ***jedi mind trick..that was not a evil laugh***).


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 7, 2010)

ahahah...I saw that all of us are like..be cool and friendly and have a good workout..lol.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Too late now, my (incorrectly placed) self confidence has now fled. I have to keep going to that gym--the potential screw up to social awkwardness ratio is now unacceptably high.



Man, now I feel like crap. I didn't mean for you not to try. She coulda really been into you. She might've been you're wife & mother of your children, man. Now cuz of me all you're hopes
& dreams have been thrown over a cliff & smashed to tiny pieces on the rocks of despair. That's it I'm not posting anymore. I don't want to ruin anymore lives. =o(


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Kazak you drama queen. She wouldn't have been the mother of my children...that would ruin generations of careful breeding.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh Kazak you drama queen. She wouldn't have been the mother of my children...that would ruin generations of careful breeding.



If I were eating eggs, they would have shot out of my nose and totally grossed out Escapist because I couldn't resist showing him that eggs shot out of my nose.

Basically what I'm saying is ..Rofl


----------



## veil (Jul 8, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I don't want to ruin anymore lives. =o(



has the position been filled yet?

i've got a GREAT evil laugh & i'm very good at wringing my hands... MENACINGLY!


----------



## Kazak (Jul 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh Kazak you drama queen. She wouldn't have been the mother of my children...that would ruin generations of careful breeding.



queen?!? THAT sir was a ba-zinga that you FAILED to see!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 9, 2010)

Kazak said:


> queen?!? THAT sir was a ba-zinga that you FAILED to see!



Don't try to play it off. I know your apology was very heart felt. You understood that you may have ruined his chances of getting the best sex of his young adult life....(until he spots another Gym Hotness that will make him forget about this Gym Hotness).


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Too late now, my (incorrectly placed) self confidence has now fled. I have to keep going to that gym--the potential screw up to social awkwardness ratio is now unacceptably high.



Only you know if she seemed interested or not. We all can give advice on what you should do, but if you think she is might be interested I promise you will regret not finding out. If she is thats great if she isn't atleast you know for sure.


----------



## escapist (Jul 9, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Only you know if she seemed interested or not. We all can give advice on what you should do, but if you think she is might be interested I promise you will regret not finding out. If she is thats great if she isn't atleast you know for sure.



YEP! I'd rather be shot down 100x than sit there going "What if". Once you stop seeing things as failure, and only as steps in the process to getting what you want out of life, hearing "no" gets real easy.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 9, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Don't try to play it off. I know your apology was very heart felt. You understood that you may have ruined his chances of getting the best sex of his young adult life....(until he spots another Gym Hotness that will make him forget about this Gym Hotness).



the only part I meant was "I didn't mean for you not to try. She coulda really been into you." all the rest was just being goofy.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 10, 2010)

Kazak said:


> the only part I meant was "I didn't mean for you not to try. She coulda really been into you." all the rest was just being goofy.



LOL...Bazinga..lol...


Whats really sad is..I had to google Bazinga..:doh:


----------



## Kazak (Jul 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...Bazinga..lol...
> 
> Whats really sad is..I had to google Bazinga..:doh:



had to google...? are you not familiar with Dr. Sheldon Cooper? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2S7fq_p1E


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 10, 2010)

I know Bazinga.

Goof away, Kazak!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 10, 2010)

Kazak said:


> had to google...? are you not familiar with Dr. Sheldon Cooper?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2S7fq_p1E



No I rarely watch evening televison..its mostly kids show at the moment, but you got me hooked. Its realllly funny.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> No I rarely watch evening televison..its mostly kids show at the moment, but you got me hooked. Its realllly funny.



The Big Bang Theory :O I love that show glad you got hooked!!!!!:happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 10, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> The Big Bang Theory :O I love that show glad you got hooked!!!!!:happy:



I too enjoy a Big Bang.

We are talking about the same thing, right?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I too enjoy a Big Bang.
> 
> We are talking about the same thing, right?



Haha are you talking about the band, because I have friends who listen to them.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 11, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha are you talking about the band, because I have friends who listen to them.



Not exactly


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Not exactly



Well I don't know what you talking about then man xD.


----------

